# Bone Collector Lowrider Bikes



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

<a href=\'http://www.nybonecollectors.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>Click here to go to www.NYBoneCollectors.com</a>[/b]​








































































*Bones bike at the SD show! Lil Bastard*










































































  









Throw Back BC PIC :biggrin: 


























No need to wait for gold plating two tones or *Real* triple plate chrome If others won't do it for you I got your back  Why wait when it's in house.......oops I mean in store Now 









 












































97.9 THE BEAT CAR SHOW IN DALLAS  
ALL PARTS ARE CURTSEY OF BONE COLLECTORS INCLUDING AIR KIT :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Nov 10 2006, 03:53 AM~6540238
> *<a href=\'http://www.nybonecollectors.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>Click here to go to www.NYBoneCollectors.com</a>​*​[/b]


Thanks it will be a pleasure


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------

